# Perry Como, "the man who invented casual."



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

"Perry Como, (May 18, 1912 – May 12, 2001) the charming Italian-American whose name became synonymous with mellow music, performed through seven decades, starting in the 1930s. His idol, the late singer Bing Crosby, once called Como "the man who invented casual."

"Como left his job as a Canonsburg, Pa., barber to sing with big bands in the 1930s and his songs were a mainstay of radio and jukeboxes in the late 1940s. He helped pioneer variety shows on the new medium of television in the 1950s and performed on television specials over the last four decades. His music remained popular in recent years on easy-listening radio".


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

Guideposts Classics: Perry Como on Faith, Family and Prayer​In this story from December 1953, crooner Perry Como reveals how important faith was to his life and his career.  (Continue)


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

...and the full, version...


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (May 11, 2021)

Loved his music!


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 11, 2021)

One of my mom's favorites.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2021)

Perry Como is the young barber on the right.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 11, 2021)

Perry was wonderful.  But so was this 1981 SCTV skit with a young Eugene Levy.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2021)

I have several of his albums.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 11, 2021)

I loved his music and play his Christmas album every year.


----------



## Pepper (May 11, 2021)

I remember this song as a summer hit when I was a little kid.  Still sing the first lines.  Stuck in my memory.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

Perry Como - When Your Hair Has Turned To Silver​


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

Perry Como & Jo Stafford Live - Medley​The Perry Como Show. May 25, 1957.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

Perry Como is gonna shave Frank Sinatra​


----------



## Packerjohn (May 11, 2021)

My favourite Perry Como songs from when I was a little kid was "Hot Diggity Dotty (opps, spelling), Round and Round (Find a wheel and it goes round and round) and Papa Loves Mumbo.  I didn't play that last song too often as my late wife, for some strange reason did not like the song.  I believed in keeping my wife happy so no "Pappy Loves Mumbo."


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> My favourite Perry Como songs from when I was a little kid was "Hot Diggity Dotty (opps, spelling), Round and Round (Find a wheel and it goes round and round) and Papa Loves Mumbo.  I didn't play that last song too often as my late wife, for some strange reason did not like the song.  I believed in keeping my wife happy so no "Pappy Loves Mumbo."


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)




----------



## timoc (May 11, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (May 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


>


Moon River for me too...


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2021)

A comic once said of Perry, "He looks like an ad for Valium."


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> A comic once said of Perry, "He looks like an ad for Valium."


Yep he probably was the most laid back of all the crooners...


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

I just love this too...


----------



## timoc (May 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yep he probably was the most laid back of all the crooners...


He was 'cool' before people started saying 'cool'.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

"Life started out humbly for the would-be star, but despite reaching worldwide fame, perhaps his grandest achievement was also his greatest love; his 65-year-marriage to his wife, Roselle".

"Como fell in love at the age of 17. The young singer had a great deal in common with Roselle Belline, reported The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette. Both were the children of immigrant parents; Perry’s family was from Italy, and Roselle’s was from France".

"The pair first met at a picnic at Chartiers Creek, Pennsylvania. Como was smitten and turned to win young Roselle’s affections. He sang “More Than You Know” for the gathered crowd, not once taking his eyes away from the blonde beauty".

"Como later asked Roselle to accompany him to a school dance, and she accepted. She didn’t know it at the time, but Roselle was saying “yes” to the man she would spend the rest of her life with".


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2021)

Perry's last 15 minute show  (6/24/55)​Perry Como says goodbye to Chesterfield, CBS and 15 minute programs on Friday June 24, 1955. He is as loose as Dean would be ten years later, and he jumps on the camera dolly like Jerry. Mrs. Como makes a surprise appearance at the conclusion.


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2021)

Dean Martin and Perry Como – “Ritorna Me”​


----------



## Meanderer (May 12, 2021)

Leslie Townes Hope and Pierino Como


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*My mom had a huge crush on him. Growing up, I thought he was corny as heck but I like him now!*


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *My mom had a huge crush on him. Growing up, I thought he was corny as heck but I like him now!*


Same here... but now I appreciate his music....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 12, 2021)

Wow...I haven't listened to him in a long time. I remember seeing him on T.V.  He was certainly casual, cool and smooth. He had such a pleasant face too.


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2021)

Perry Como Tribute To Bing Crosby​


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2021)

Perry Como's Kraft Music Hall Springtime Special. March 28, 1966. With Burr Tillstrom (Kukla and Ollie).


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2021)

KMH The Perry Como Show - November 18 1959​"Perry's guests are Benny Goodman, Connie Francis and Celeste Holm.   Highlights:  Perry begins with the entire cast joining in on Sing, Sing, Sing. He follows by singing "I've Got You Under My Skin". Perry introduces Connie Francis who sings "Do You Like Me Like You Kiss Me and Mama." – Other songs include And That’s Jazz – Come Rain or Come Shine – Deed I Do – That Old Feeling – Swing – Let’s Dance – The Music Goes Round and Round – Oh, Jonny – Heartaches – A Still Small Voice – Perry Closes with his 5-year old MDA friend Alan who sings Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer".


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

I love his voice, and I love "Lightly Latin" great LP


----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2021)

Track taken from the 1966 album (Lightly Latin) orchestra conducted by Nick Perito, written by Ray Charles & Nick Perito, song recorded on March 1, 1966.


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> Track taken from the 1966 album (Lightly Latin) orchestra conducted by Nick Perito, written by Ray Charles & Nick Perito, song recorded on March 1, 1966.


I love that, it's so romantic...........!


----------



## Angelina (May 19, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Perry was wonderful.  But so was this 1981 SCTV skit with a young Eugene Levy.



I saw this a while back - HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2021)

"It's Impossible" was composed in 1968 by Mexican songwriter Armando Manzanero. The song was adapted in 1970 by Sid Wayne who wrote English lyrics set to the music. Perry Como recorded this version for his 1970 album, It's Impossible, produced by Don Costa.





Andrea Bocelli - Somos Novios -Live From Lake Las Vegas / 2001​


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2022)

Perry Como - It's Impossible [Parkinson - 1977]


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2022)

Love Medley with Dorothy Collins and Perry Como


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2022)

Perry Como Live - Ave Maria (1978)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2022)

PERRY COMO SURPRISES REGIS


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2022)

Perry Como Live - If I Could Almost Read Your Mind (In Ireland)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2022)

Perry Como - Fooled


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)

_*Perry Como - Papa Loves Mambo /slowed & reverb/*_


----------



## Pinky (Jul 2, 2022)

My little brother, around the age of 4, knew all the words to "Catch A Falling Star". He would sing it, and do the action of putting the star in his pocket.

Japanese Mom called Perry Como .. "Pelly no Como-san"


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2022)

Two of my favorite songs he sang
"And I Love You So'{written by Don Mclean of 'American Pie' fame} 
Its Impossible


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)

Perry Como sings "Now" Live 1943


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2022)

Perry Como - It's Impossible [Parkinson - 1977]


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 2, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> Two of my favorite songs he sang
> "And I Love You So'{written by Don Mclean of 'American Pie' fame}
> Its Impossible


Yes!!
Miss his voice.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 2, 2022)

There is a wonderful scene in the movie Blast From the Past:  A man raised in a 1950s era bomb shelter emerges into the outside world for the first time to find a nice nonmutant girl with whom to repopulate the earth--and meets a savvy, cynical modern woman.

Fiddling with the car radio, they come across and old Perry Como song, Round and Round.   Brendan Frazer gets all excited and Alicia Silverstone is thinking Brendan is really weird.  Then Como's voice goes up part of an octave,  Brendan says, "Listen to this where the song really takes off."  It's only a part of an octave higher or maybe a different key, but it's still Perry Como doing his usual thing, and now Silverstone is thinking, "Maybe Brendan is officially nuts."


----------



## Llynn (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Perry Como was one cool dude!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 19, 2022)

Perry Como & Ethel Merman Live in Television   You're the Top


----------

